# Best laptop to buy



## aimee (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

Please help me in finalising my laptop.  I am a web designer. I mostly used software of adobe suite.
My preferred configurations :

1-    I7 3rd generation processor
2-    8gm ram (memory)
3-    1tb hard disk
4-    windows 7 premium or Windows 8

My budget is INR 50, 0000 to INR 60, 000.

Thanks in advance for kind help .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 19, 2013)

Fill this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## n3rd (Jan 19, 2013)

Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (59-339356) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
i7/HD/8GB RAM/Win7 Home Premium

Of course there is inspiron 15SE for slightly over 60K if you're big on after sales service
Dell New Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph)


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 19, 2013)

go for the Lenovo Ideapad z series.. Provide a complete package of features and looks..


----------



## aimee (Jan 19, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (59-339356) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> i7/Full HD/8GB RAM/Win7 Home Premium
> 
> Of course there is inspiron 15SE for slightly over 60K if you're big on after sales service
> Dell New Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph)



Thanks for your suggestions. 

Currently I have hp dv6 pavilion laptop & it has heating issues.

Now I want to buy a laptop which doesn't have heating issues.

I am confused between dell, hp envy series or lenovo.

I am also confused in Windows 7 premium and windows 8 pro.

Thanks again.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 19, 2013)

Z580 has FULL HD display?


----------



## n3rd (Jan 19, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Z580 has FULL HD display?



Nope, my bad again - I need to get some sleep


----------



## aimee (Jan 19, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Fill this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html




1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
INR 50, 000 - INR 60,000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 15. 5" or more screen
Thin and Light; any weight.  Its good to have light & thin

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: no one
b. Dislike: Samsung,  Sony

Actually I am confused between dell, hp envy & lenovo. 


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

I am web designer, and my main task will be of designing inly. I use Adobe suite software.


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

Min 15.5 screen size and can be any type of screen.


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

I want configuration of windows 7 premium, 8gb ram, 1tb hard disk.

I am also confused between windows 7 premium and windows 8 pro.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 19, 2013)

Samsung Np550p5c-s04IN, Maybe?


----------



## aimee (Jan 19, 2013)

how about Lenovo X1 Carbon ?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 19, 2013)

^^That's freakin expensive!


----------



## aimee (Jan 20, 2013)

Can anyone suggest me a good laptop ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 20, 2013)

samsung np550p5c-s03in or s05in or dell turbo 15"


----------



## Cilus (Jan 21, 2013)

Buddy, at a budget of 60K, you won't find any Laptop that comes with i7, 8 GB Ram, 1TB HDD, good Graphics card and also offers a full HD display. You can get 1366X768 resolution at that budget. 
I have checked the models available at Flipkart and my choice is *Samsung NP350V5C-S06IN* as it offers great configuration at the least price. The Flipkart price is around 53K but 1st check local markets of yours and there is a good chance of getting it at lower price. Also it is offering HD 7670M which is better than GT 630/635M, present in most of the other Laptops at this price point.


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 21, 2013)

Lenovo Y500........


----------



## emily66012 (Jan 21, 2013)

35,000 pesos? Rubles? Rupees? Pounds? Dollars? Yen? Yuan?


GD processor?


I would think that a person would be intelligent enough that when they come on a English forum they would translate their money to US Dollars or English Pounds. I guess I'm wrong.


Otherwise we would have to be psychic mind readers to know what you mean by 35,000. Please engage brain before posting again. Thanks.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 21, 2013)

^ You're probably new here.
If not mentioned otherwise, it's always to be assumed as rupees.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 21, 2013)

emily66012 said:


> 35,000 pesos? Rubles? Rupees? Pounds? Dollars? Yen? Yuan?
> 
> 
> GD processor?
> ...



*img28.imageshack.us/img28/9298/uwotm8wont2fite1eec9762.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 21, 2013)

^  BTW How the damn will y500 be available under 60k huh?


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 21, 2013)

Online prices for Y500 - 64k RUPEES(just so that somebody doesn't go all hyper)
I guess you can get it for about 62k after negotiating with local dealers.


----------



## trixiemy (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi! I'm also thinking about buying a laptop, but I'm not sure which one to choose. I've looked through many reviews , but they didn't help me. I even got more confused. Can you help me?


----------



## RON28 (Jan 23, 2013)

^^^create your own thread to get more replies and suggestions.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

trixiemy said:


> Hi! I'm also thinking about buying a laptop, but I'm not sure which one to choose. I've looked through many reviews , but they didn't help me. I even got more confused. Can you help me?



Dont go by those google search reviews.. they suck and are misleading.. Post your own thread and i guarantee you that you'l get a much better opinion as compared to those reviews..


----------



## ishan1991 (Jan 26, 2013)

aimee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me in finalising my laptop.  I am a web designer. I mostly used software of adobe suite.
> My preferred configurations :
> ...



Go for lenovo Ideapad Z series. Best suited for your budget.


----------

